# AAA stent graft revision



## vkratzer (Jan 29, 2010)

Is there a specific code for revision of AAA stent graft?  Patient had initial repair 2 years ago.  Developed Type 1 endoleak.  The stent graft pulled out of the right iliac artery.

Appreciate your help.

Vicky


----------



## dpumford (Jan 29, 2010)

If the doctor went and placed cuff for the endo leak you can use 34825 with 75953-26 dx would be 996.74.  You would still give him catheter placments etc; not sure what you mean by revision of AAA.


----------



## vkratzer (Feb 4, 2010)

Thank you.


----------

